# Interview with Bellamy Hunt from Japan Camera Hunter.com



## madebypeople (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I have been a reader of the forums for a while, especially in the film photography sections as i have been thinking about spending some cash on a good film camera.  wich led me to find the japancamerahunter.com blog.  Recently while i was traveling in Japan i had a chance to catch up with Bellamy who runs the site and managed to get some time to do an interview with him.  I thought some of you might be interested.

You can watch it here: 





Cheers.


----------



## madebypeople (Sep 2, 2014)

p.s im really sorry if have posted this is the wrong place feel free to move it.

Luke


----------



## timor (Sep 3, 2014)

Looks like proper forum, collector's corner, right ? Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 3, 2014)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 3, 2014)

The OP is in Australia and was traveling in Japan and happened to meet a guy who does a website about cameras and interviewed him? That seems to be quite a stretch. And someone's first post, I thought it was spam or someone promoting their website (but what do I know, I'm naturally skeptical).


----------

